# Gute Spiele für Lan-Partys



## IWas_mit_pc (18. August 2016)

*Gute Spiele für Lan-Partys*

Hallo, 

ich suche gute Spiele für Lan-Partys das spiel kann buggy sein das und man sollte extrem viel bullshit bauen können und es sollte net treuerer als 20 Euro sein


----------



## Gripschi (22. August 2016)

*AW: Gute Spiele für Lan-Partys*

Hmh Warcraft 3 geht immer 

Duke Nukum kann auch nett sein.

Rune

Nidhogg

Vllt noch Empire Earth oder ähnliches


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (22. August 2016)

*AW: Gute Spiele für Lan-Partys*

Vielleicht noch Serious Sam the Second Encounter


----------



## GeneralGonzo (22. August 2016)

*AW: Gute Spiele für Lan-Partys*

Age of empires 2/3 
F.E.A.R. 1/2 
Act of War 
C&C Generals 
Company of Heroes 
Battlefield 2/3 
Left4Dead
Serious Sam
Diablo2
Torchlight2
Flatout2
TrackMania
Atomic Bomberman
Demigod
Worms Armageddon

Have fun !!


----------



## masterX244 (26. August 2016)

*AW: Gute Spiele für Lan-Partys*



GeneralGonzo schrieb:


> --SNIP--
> Worms Armageddon
> 
> Have fun !!



Ich sag nur eins: Bananenbombe direkt unter einem anderen Wurm.... oder bananenbombe generell.. die fitzen ordentlich


----------

